# Incubator temp problem



## millbilly (Nov 11, 2012)

I was recently given a hova-bator genesis 1588 with a fan and auto turner. Everything appears to be in working order except the temp setting. It is the style with the dip switches on the bottom of the cover to control the temp. On the high setting of 8 I can only get the temp up to 98f. Does anyone have any experience with this incubator with the temp control setting via dip switches. Maybe I am doing something wrong. Or is 98f hot enough when using the fan for a successful hatch?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hopefully some one will chime in on this...we just starting using an incubator ... a different kind...learning the ins and outs of it too..best wishes!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

98.5 F to 100F is best for hatching chicks, if you cant get it much higher than 98, it helps to have the humidity higher. Test it on a few eggs.


----------

